# Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?



## Selfmade (29. Aug. 2013)

Hallo alle miteinander 
Habe mich neu hier im Forum angemeldet weil ich nach wissenswertem und Erfahrungen suche.
Ich möchte gerne einen fast reinen Koi Teich haben. Bis auf meine 3 __ Störe und meinen großen Spiegelkarpfen möchte ich eigentlich alle Fische "entfernen". Nach mehreren Versuchen dies manuell zu tun habe ich jedoch wieder ca 200 Goldfische in meinem Teich. 
Meine Frage nun: Hat irgendwer Erfahrungen mit Flußbarschen zur natürlichen __ Goldfisch beseitigung?
Danke für jedes Interesse und alle Antworten im Vorfeld
MfG Selfmade.


----------



## Ulli (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Hallo,

das Thema wurde hier mal diskutiert, auf Seite 3 meine persönlichen Erfahrungen dazu...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18906

Also lieber nicht!

Grüße Ulli


----------



## fbr (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Hallo,
Willkommen im Forum!

Bei 80tonnen Goldis ohne Schleppnetz dauert fast .....
Ein Flussbarsch frisst ewig, zwei Flussbarsche (wenn Du Glück hast Bock und Geis) hast Du bald mit denen ein Problem.


----------



## Selfmade (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Danke für den Verweis Ulli 

Ja das stimmt fbr, danke für die Begrüßung.  aber mit den Barschen dachte ich würde es vielleicht kein allzu großes Problem werden, da sie ja Kanibalen sind. Natürlich weiß ich nicht, in wie weit sich das dann abdecken würde.

MfG Selfmade


----------



## fbr (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Ein Schleppnetz kannst Du selbst basteln oder vielleicht auch ausborgen.


----------



## Selfmade (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

@ fbr 
wie siehts denn mit den anderen Fischen dann aus? Habe ja auch noch Kois, __ Störe und nen Spiegelkarpfen drin. Zudem habe ich es schon mit ner __ Senke, mit ner Reuse und auch ganz normal mit einem Kescher probiert aber das einzige was ich rausgeholt habe, bis auf 2 Goldis, waren die Gründlinge...


----------



## fbr (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Hallo,


> Zudem habe ich es schon mit ner __ Senke, mit ner Reuse und auch ganz normal mit einem Kescher probiert aber das einzige was ich rausgeholt habe, bis auf 2 Goldis, waren die Gründlinge...


So ging es mir auch mal mit den Goldis daher auch der Vorschlag mit dem Schleppnetz


----------



## Selfmade (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Okay. Und wie hast du das genau angestellt wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## fbr (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

So in etwa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzCCD9Roc8c
Mit einem Kescher dann die Guten zurück und die Goldis in einen Kübel und ....


----------



## Selfmade (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Danke für die Idee auf jedenfall, aber in wie weit das umsetzbar ist 

MfG Robin


----------



## pema (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*



> dann die Guten zurück und die Goldis in einen Kübel und ....


Was heißt denn bitteschön in diesem Zusammenhang: 'und...' ?
petra


----------



## Ulli (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*



Selfmade schrieb:


> Danke für die Idee auf jedenfall, aber in wie weit das umsetzbar ist
> 
> MfG Robin



Hallo Robin,

meine Goldies habe ich auch mit Hilfe eines Schleppnetzes gefangen. Einfach ein von der Größe passendes Netz besorgen (gibt es im Internet an jeder Ecke), unten mit z.B. schweren Stahlmuttern beschweren, oben mit Korken oder zur Not auch leeren Plastikflaschen bestücken und dann das Netz durch den Teich ziehen.

Die Goldies kannst Du dann ganz gut mit einem grösseren Kescher (60 cm) rausfangen. Hier mal ein Bild dazu, wie man quasi den Teich verkleinert und dann keschern kann.

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/man-kann-es-sich-und-den-koi-so-leicht-machen.html

Aber bitte die Goldies dann gut unterbringen und nicht in irgendwelche heimischen Gewässer entlassen :evil

Grüße Ulli


----------



## fbr (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Hallo Petra,


> Was heißt denn bitteschön in diesem Zusammenhang: 'und...' ?


Was willst Du lesen?


----------



## pema (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Hallo Franz,
Tipps und Hinweise kann sicherlich jeder Forumsteilnehmer gut gebrauchen.
Und es gibt sicher noch mehr User, die mit einer Überzahl von Goldfischen in ihren Teichen Probleme haben. Deshalb Franz: was macht man denn dann mit den Schlechten...im Gegensatz zu den 'Guten' ?
Kryptische Andeutungen mit "...." versehen helfen da niemandem. Dann mal Butter bei de Fisch, Franz.
petra


----------



## Selfmade (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Um nochmal eine kleine Aktualisierung vorzunehmen:
Ich habe mich mit meinen Eltern zusammen gesetzt, und über die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten die ihr mir genannt habt gesprochen. Zusammen mit meinen Eltern bin ich aber zum Entschluss gekommen, dass aufgrund der Größe und der Form unseres Teiches das Schleppnetz raus ist. Durch Erfahrung das ablassen und abfischen ebenfalls. Also bleibt der Besatz mit Räubern. 
Habe jetzt schon in mehreren Zoofachgeschäften (auch größeren wie zoo zajac) angefragt aber nirgendwo sind dort __ Barsche momentan oder sicher erhältlich. 
Wo habt ihr eure her? =)


----------



## Selfmade (2. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Wie Unhöflich von mir.
Danke natürlich nochmal für die Antworten =)


----------



## Hagalaz (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Wenn du Flussbarsch willst solltest du dich an eine örtliche Fschzucht wenden.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Wenn du Flussbarsch willst solltest du dich an eine örtliche Fschzucht wenden.



Das wäre mir ja neu das __ Barsche ausgesetzt werden. Das wäre ja so als ob jemand anfängt __ Brassen zu züchten und in ein Gewässer einzusetzten . Barsche vermehren sich wie alle Weißfische sehr stark von selbst. Der __ Hecht wird gezüchtet weil ihm die überschwemmten Wiesen fehlen zum laichen. Aber __ Barsch......no way! Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich da falsch liegen sollte.

Am besten einen Angler fragen, ob er dir nicht einen aus dem Fluss mitbringen kann. Ich würde auch zu einem Barsch tendieren der 10-15 cm groß ist. Beim 20 cm Barsch kannst du schon 3 Finger (als Beispiel) in den Mund stecken und das wäre für mich zu groß.

Noch besser wäre es, wenn du dir Kaulbarsche holst. Die werden nicht so groß und fressen auch Lebendfutter. Auch Kaulbarsche kann man am besten in der Nacht aus einem Gewässer fischen. Im Zoogeschäft habe ich die auch mal für 7€ gesehen (der Preis ist eine Frechheit für so einen *drecks* Fisch).


----------



## Selfmade (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Danke für die Ideen =)
Wie gesagt habe ich schon bei mehreren Zoofachgeschäften angefragt, bin allerdings jedesmal vertröstet worden, die einzigen __ Barsche die erhältlich waren, waren __ Sonnenbarsche und die sind für die Fische, die ich "loswerden" will viel zu klein ich habe Goldis von einer Länge bis zu 15 cm deswegen bräuchte ich glaube ich schon den Flussbarsch


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Heimische Fische bekommt man in der Regel beim Bezirksfischereihof.


----------



## maarkus (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

__ Sonnenbarsche sind als Neozoen etwas problematisch, da sie nicht in die heimischen Gewässer gelangen dürfen. Habe selbst als große Leidenschaft eine Sonnenbarschart im Teich  
Man muss darauf achten, dass sie den Teich eben nicht verlassen... Im Rhein hängen mittlerweile immer mal wieder welche an der Angel. Womit wir beim Thema wären: Gerade (Fluss-)__ Barsche kann man auch als 0-8-15 Angler binnen weniger Minuten in Gewässern beschaffen. In RLP darf man sie im Rhein eigentlich auch nicht mehr zurücksetzen. Im Bekanntenkreis wird es doch bestimmt einen Angler geben?

Mache dich mal etwas über den Flussbarsch schlau. Als Stichwort sei nur "Schwarmfisch" gesagt. Und wenn sie wachsen, werden es schnell ein paar hungrige Fische, welche den Teich richtig leer räumen!


----------



## goldfisch (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Hallo marhus,
wo hast Du die Micropterus salmoides her ?
viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Selfmade (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Ja, das mit dem schlaumachen ist nicht das problem würde sie auch selber holen nur meine fischereilizenz jetzt nochmal für dieses jahr zu aktivieren macht keinen Sinn, da ich momentan keine zeit habe dafür 
Flußbarsche darum, denn wenn mein __ goldfisch "problem" gelöst ist, würden sie bei einer gewissen größe wahrscheinlich auch wunderbar schmecken 
 Grüße Robin


----------



## Hagalaz (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*



Gartenfreund2 schrieb:


> Das wäre mir ja neu das __ Barsche ausgesetzt werden. Das wäre ja so als ob jemand anfängt __ Brassen zu züchten und in ein Gewässer einzusetzten
> 
> *Autsch Nr. 1 Brassen werden teilweise gezüchtet *
> 
> ...



Nimms mir nicht übel aber die Aussage Drecksfisch geht mir sowas von gegen den Strich!


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Hallo Darius,

Mit der Brassenzucht gebe ich dir Recht. Es ist so sehr teilweise, dass man es gar nicht zählen kann/braucht. Den Angelverein will ich kennenlernen der freiwillig __ Brassen einsetzt oder ein Restaurant das sich Brassen in Massen bestellt . Die schmecken zwar sehr gut sind aber auch in Massen im Gewässer vertreten.

Das der __ Barsch kein Weißfisch ist ist mir bewusst. Habe mich nur unglücklich ausgedrückt. Sorry.

Der __ Hecht vermehrt sich leider nur in wenigen Gewässern gut. Grund dafür sind verbaute und begradigte Landschaften und fehlende Überschwemmungsgebiete. Er steht an der Spitze als Besatzfisch neben dem Karpfen und __ Aal. Zu einem wegen der fehlenden Vermehrung und durch die tägliche Entnahme der Fischerei.

Die Naturentnahme ist definitiv eine kritische Sache und deswegen sollte das jeder für sich selbst überlegen.

Ich nehme es dir auch nicht übel, aber würdest du ein paar Nächte Angeln in Kaubarsch verseuchten Gebieten, dann hättest du noch viel schlimmere Wörter als Drecksfisch benutzt .

Dann noch einen schönen Abend...........


----------



## Icke12 (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Hallo,
Wenn die Lösung Raubfisch sein soll, würde ich statt __ Barsch eher auf __ Hecht oder __ Waller / __ Wels setzen.
Problem könnte das Fischereigesetz sein.
Wenn ein Angler einen dieser Fische fängt, ( um ihn evtl in Deinen Teich zu verbringen) besagt das Gesetzt, das Fische ohne Schonmaß und Schonzeit zu Verwerten sind. Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Aber es ist eine Owi mit möglichem Verlußt der Zuverlässigkeit und somit des Angelschein.
Wenn wie auch immer ein Hecht oder Wels den Weg in Euren Teich gefunden hat, sollte dieser jedoch wieder entnommen werden, bevor er eine Größe erreicht hat,  die Koi auf den Speiseplan holt !
Ein 60 cm Waller Frist locker 30 cm Koi !


----------



## Auslogge 89 (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Morgen  Wie wärs denn mit nicht füttern? Da haste dann ne natürliche Auslese bis zu einem gewissen Bestand und mehr werden es dann auch nicht mehr...


----------



## archie01 (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*



Icke12 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Problem könnte das Fischereigesetz sein.
> Wenn ein Angler einen dieser Fische fängt, ( um ihn evtl in Deinen Teich zu verbringen) besagt das Gesetzt, das Fische ohne Schonmaß und Schonzeit zu Verwerten sind.



Hallo
Diese Regelung gilt aber nur in Bayern , Angeln ist nun mal Ländersache....
Aber auch da gilt , das Verbringen eines gefangenen Fisches in meinen eigenen Teich ist eine sinnvolle Verwertung , so wie es das dortige Landesfischereigesetz  verlangt.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Hi Icke,

das "verwerten" bezieht sich nur darauf das der gefange Fisch wenn er kein Schonmaß hat, oder drüber liegt oder keine/nicht in der Schonzeit ist nicht wieder ins Fanggewässer zurückgesetzt werden darf. So wollen es halt auch die Naturschützer die so u.a. dem "Catch and relase" von sogenannten Specimenhuntern, also Anglern die Fische allein der Größe wegen fangen um ihn später vielleicht noch größer/schwerer erneut zu erwischen entgegen zu wirken wollen. 
Was Du aber mit dem Fang machst bleibt dann aber Dir allein überlassen. Du kannst ihn in die Pfanne hauen, als Futter für deine Piranhas, Hunde oder Katzen verwenden, oder halt in deinen Gartenteich setzen - sind alles sinnvolle Verwertungen

MfG Frank


----------



## Icke12 (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Flussbarsche im Teich oder nicht?*

Hallo Fischerkollegen...
Ihr habt recht und ich werde nicht widersprechen.
Danke für die Ergänzung.
Diese Regelung in Bayern ist sehr umstritten, aber wenn ( und das ist schon vorgekommen ) dich einer anzeigt, nach einem Release..., hast verloren !


----------

